# Adderall and constipation???



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Is this a normal side effect of Adderall. I've been on Adderall for a couple months now, going from the lowest dose up to 40mg a day starting today and have never had this problem. I haven't taken a crap in 4 or 5 days. Yea, its a disgusting topic blablabla I'm sorry, but its not normal and I'm kinda worried. I did take some Methadone this week, but even with that, I usually am able to go, its just alot more "tough" to go, but I can go. This is the first time in I don't even know how many years that I've had this problem. I'm usually NEVER constipated. And I haven't even felt like I need to go. Does anyone know if its from the Adderall dose uppage? or the Methadone? or both? Or could this just be normal because my appetite has drastically decreased since starting Adderall?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

it would be the Methadone thats causing constipation


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

The last time I took it was a day ago. Usually I don't have this problem even with the Methadone. I don't know why its happening now.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Methadone would be expected to cause constipation (just as all opioids do). My mother was on it for a couple years before getting a knee replacement and had to take a stool softener & fiber to solve the problem. My brother has used methadone (and oxycodone, hydrocodone, codeine) when his back goes out at they all cause constipation.

Buy some generic docusate (right next to the vastly more expensive brand name Colace). It's a cheap & effective stool softener at around $3 for 100 capsules. Have a happy crap. :lol


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Methadone would be expected to cause constipation (just as all opioids do). My mother was on it for a couple years before getting a knee replacement and had to take a stool softener & fiber to solve the problem. My brother has used methadone (and oxycodone, hydrocodone, codeine) when his back goes out at they all cause constipation.
> 
> Buy some generic docusate (right next to the vastly more expensive brand name Colace). It's a cheap & effective stool softener at around $3 for 100 capsules. Have a happy crap. :lol


lol thanks.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

The lithium I take pretty much sucks up all the water in my digestive tract (even at such a low dose!), so I usually have to drink a bottle of magnesium citrate every couple of months (if you've ever had to drink it, you'll most likely remember it immediately :b) and then take a generic knock-off of Peri-Colace along with tons of water-soluble plant fiber (i.e. BeneFiber, etc) for a week or so until things jump start back to normal. When this plumbing problem first happened, I didn't know what was going on because it was making me throw up everything I ate - only I didn't feel sick until right before it happened, and then I went back to feeling quite normal (seriously, it first started while I was manning the counter at Blockbuster a little earlier this time last year [back when I actually had employment :rain] - I kept running to the restroom in the back office and barfing every so often, yelling "Hey *coworker*, man the front for me for a few minutes, OK?"). When I went to see a doctor about it, he felt around my torso/abdomen a bunch, which surprisingly hurt, so he ordered an X-ray and then laughed his *** back to my examination room with the X-ray and a Rx for a bottle of magnesium citrate and a bottle of Peri-Colace. I asked him to add on promethazine so I could go back to work and school without barfing on anyone/thing, so he did. I was so embarrassed. I had to get my mother to go fill the prescription (I didn't know at the time that magnesium citrate and Peri-Colace were OTC items ops). Oh well. Live and learn, I guess.

As for Adderall causing any problems of this sort - not for me. If anything, I've observed psychostimulants to actually increase the frequency of ... _movements_ :lol. Good luck resolving your problem. I know how weird it can be :eyes


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

To be honest, the only thing that takes care of my constipation problem is an enema. It also helps to stabilize your digestive system. I never had any luck with fiber supplements. I have chronic constipation due to having IBS, which is a common problem for people with anxiety. However, I know many people would be uncomfortable going with this method!


----------



## TwirlGirl69 (Feb 9, 2011)

April...if you're still out there....

I, too, experienced the same thing with my Adderall, so you're not alone. It may very well have something to do with the Methadone, however, I have never taken Methadone and still have the same issue.

I usually don't realize it until about 2-3 days into it and, well, the "_urge_" hits. I may have some mild to pretty intense cramping but it varies, never can tell. I also experience "hard" stools and there is a most uncomfortable experience that takes place. There is also some frequency in these events, like ever half hour to every hours. After the first 2-3 "go's", shall we say, things are a tad bit easier and sometimes _too_ easy.
I take 60mg daily (2 - 30mg caps in morning), or close to daily. I usually give myself a "break" over the weekend or when I have a couple days off. After my body gets used to the meds, I usually don't have much a problem with this happening except in very random, few & far between cases. Now if I lay off my Adderall for more than 2ish days, the cycle of events starts all over so I try to not to do so if I can help it.
I don't recall if this occurred when I was on a lower dose as my initial lower dosage rx was given to me quite a while ago ( +3 years, give or take).
Anyway, you may not read this as you posted quite a while ago but I thought I'd chime in as I was experiencing the same symptoms myself.
G'luck to you!!
TwirlGirl69 =)


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

venusfruit said:


> To be honest, the only thing that takes care of my constipation problem is an enema. It also helps to stabilize your digestive system. I never had any luck with fiber supplements. I have chronic constipation due to having IBS, which is a common problem for people with anxiety. However, I know many people would be uncomfortable going with this method!


Yeah quite right they do tend to work best and have less horrible laxative type effects such as cramps and pain, ah the pain lol and IBS developed for me due to anxiety as a teenager but apparently certain meds are meant to help?? :um but they all seem to have that effect in being able to constipate BUT i found with concerta being a stimulant it has the opposite effect but perhaps over time it does block your bowels??

Methadone is meant to be atrocious for constipation like codeine and morphine are. My mothers friend, her son takes it among a million other things but it has some pretty bad side effects and horrendous constipation seems to be one of them, i would avoid taking that again


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been taking Adderall for around a year now, and i dont think it ever caused ne constipation. Maybe its from something else you are taking?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

WOW im dumb. I just answered the question saying I never had that problem and i didn't realize I made that thread like 2 years ago...but i dont remember posting it. Anyway, it was definitely the Methadone, or whatever pain meds I was taking at the time. That post was from 3 years ago. Hard to believe its been that long.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^hahaha (sorry it made me laugh). It's weird how often I completely forget about old threads I make when they are bumped.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

AprilEthereal said:


> WOW im dumb. I just answered the question saying I never had that problem and i didn't realize I made that thread like 2 years ago...but i dont remember posting it. Anyway, it was definitely the Methadone, or whatever pain meds I was taking at the time. That post was from 3 years ago. Hard to believe its been that long.


Lol


----------

